# 2011 Specialized Tarmac SL3 Expert?



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

Does ANYONE have this bike? I want to see pictures of it other than on Spec's website!


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Your best bet is to head to a Specialized dealer and see one in person...


----------



## Hairy Legs (Sep 19, 2006)

Which color aru after?


----------



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

Hairy Legs said:


> Which color aru after?


Black/red/white

None of the LBS (20 mile radius) have that color in stock. I've called every one of them.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

DarkoBWM said:


> Black/red/white
> 
> None of the LBS (20 mile radius) have that color in stock. I've called every one of them.


LBS's have differing policies re: orders, so consider calling again and asking if any will order the bike with the stipulation that you have options available if you decide against it. One shop near me gives a full refund of your deposit. Another issues a store credit.

_However_, if you do pursue this plan and a shop agrees to it, make sure you understand those options, just in case....


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I think the S-Works comes in the same color if they have one.
I really like the color and its what I ordered.


----------



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

Found a shop somewhat nearby that had both colors in stock. Kind of disappointed with the colors. If the black/yellow was flat it would look beyond awesome.


----------

